# 'Fat Ass' Yearbook Comment



## Suze (May 15, 2009)

so, i don't really post fat-hating related stuff, but this was too hard to ignore.


just...


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 15, 2009)

That's so sad. I feel bad for her and the other classmate too.. kids can be so mean.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 15, 2009)

Being fat and being in Jr. Highschool/High school is probably one of the hardest things in the world. Trust me I know. I had a lot of friends, but there are kids who will just be completely horrible and you really have to work hard everyday to not let it hurt you. I feel so horrible for this girl. My heart really goes out to her.


----------



## WomanlyHips (May 15, 2009)

No kidding, being young and large is hard enough as it is....


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 15, 2009)

I mean, seriously, no one noticed it said ****** and fat ass on it before it was printed? And this teacher is on PAID leave.. cool vacation.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2009)

That is just terrible I hope the young girl and the other student who were insulted will be able to put this behind them someday.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 15, 2009)

Sheesh.....I thought I was bad for putting "Jedley is a crap weasel" in my superlatives as a joke to one of my friends but that's out and out cruel.

How did the yearbook staff not notice someone writing ****** and fat ass on the page? Unless of course it was one of them that snuck it in themselves when it was ready to go into production, should investigate that


----------



## T_Devil (May 15, 2009)

I only ever had one yearbook.
They misspelled my last name.
Instead of my last name's correct spelling, they substituted the word -blob- in it. 

They knew how to spell my last name correctly.
Nothing was done, ever. No one cared to try and do anything.
Everybody noticed.
Ended up being my nickname.
I got into a lot of fights.
I got suspended a lot. 
I told the school that wasn't a punishment, it was a reward.
They didn't care.
Never bought another yearbook either.

Sometimes I wonder if it's that type shit that is the reason why I continue to harbor so much hatred towards society in general.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 16, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> I only ever had one yearbook.
> They misspelled my last name.
> Instead of my last name's correct spelling, they substituted the word -blob- in it.
> 
> ...



In middle school I was writing a script about a bunch of militants that go head on against zombies (sound familiar? Its basically the original Resident Evil movie but written 4 years earlier) which featured some of my classmates names until I could find something better.

About a week later, the Columbine tragedy happened and the teacher confiscated my script and the kids thought it was a "hit list". The rep stuck with me throughout high school as a kid who had a hit list in middle school all because of a misunderstanding.

Later when I would get in fights, I'd be suspended for simply defending myself including one time when I literally shouted at the principal "WHAT DO YOU EXPECT ME TO DO, KEEP MY HANDS DOWN AND GET MY GOD DAMN HEAD TAKEN OFF?"

Doesn't matter if its elementary, middle or high school.....faculty can be much, MUCH worse than students ever will be. Which is why whoever allowed the fat ass comments in the yearbook is on the same level as the morons who ruined T-Devil's yearbook as well.


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

Gah, that's horrible  The worst thing to me is the teacher's response - "Well, it's too late, we can't do anything now so just deal with it" is NOT an acceptable response to this situation! GAH! I mean, even if you can't come up with a fix right away, you can apologize and get the copies of the yearbook back until you DO come up with a way to handle it (like the labels mentioned toward the end of the article). Then again, the cheer coach not being sympathetic to the problems of fat girls and effeminate boys... way to live up to the stereotype there. Sigh.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I mean, seriously, no one noticed it said ****** and fat ass on it before it was printed? And this teacher is on PAID leave.. cool vacation.



yeah, why even have a yearbook "teacher" if she's not going to edit the thing? or at least skim it for "faggots"? i don't know if the ****** comment would be considered a hate crime or vandalism but if it read "******" you can guarantee that wouldn't have been paid leave.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Sheesh.....I thought I was bad for putting "Jedley is a crap weasel" in my superlatives as a joke to one of my friends but that's out and out cruel.
> 
> How did the yearbook staff not notice someone writing ****** and fat ass on the page? Unless of course it was one of them that snuck it in themselves when it was ready to go into production, should investigate that



I was wondering the same thing. You have alot of people working on editing and revising the yearbook, doesn't make sense to me that NO ONE noticed both of these remarks. Something fishy is going on there.


----------



## olwen (May 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> yeah, why even have a yearbook "teacher" if she's not going to edit the thing? or at least skim it for "faggots"? i don't know if the ****** comment would be considered a hate crime or vandalism but if it read "******" you can guarantee that wouldn't have been paid leave.



You're right about the comment. Had it been racial, she'd have gotten fired.

I was on the yearbook committee in high school and college. The high school committee had a lot of people on it, but the students edited the whole thing. I don't think the teacher proofread any of it. The teachers only delegated tasks and made sure we got the layouts to the printer on time. But we also didn't have a page like that in my high school yearbook. I think if we had the teachers would have proofread it.

Same thing with the college yearbook committee. The faculty advisor didn't do anything at all actually. She just checked in to make sure we were on schedule and within budget. It was actually a crappy yearbook. LOL Too many spelling errors because we didn't have time to do proofread everything....


----------



## mango (May 16, 2009)

*The solution is pretty simple if the school actually gave a shit about the two students who were victimized.

If the yearbooks haven't been given out/sold yet, then pulp them all or remove and replace offending collage page and reprint without the offending comments.

If the yearbooks have already been given out/sold, then request those who have them to return them for a reprinted/edited copy of that page. The school would have a record of everyone who had picked up/ bought their yearbook.

I don't know how big that town is and how many other schools there are, but if I was a parent with a child at that school, after seeing that school's response to this schemozzle, I'd move my kid to a different school and send a letter to the principal saying why.

The parents of the two kids who were vilified may have grounds to sue the school.

The half assed apology the school gives is exactly that.

*


----------



## T_Devil (May 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> I was on the yearbook committee in high school and college. The high school committee had a lot of people on it, but the students edited the whole thing. I don't think the teacher proofread any of it. *The teachers only delegated tasks and made sure we got the layouts to the printer on time. * But we also didn't have a page like that in my high school yearbook. I think if we had the teachers would have proofread it.
> 
> Same thing with the college yearbook committee. The faculty advisor didn't do anything at all actually. She just checked in to make sure we were on schedule and within budget. It was actually a crappy yearbook. LOL Too many spelling errors because we didn't have time to do proofread everything....



That's really what it is. It's like leaving the monkeys in charge of the bananas. And there are some mean spirited people that work on the year book precisely so they can have the last laugh.

I think yearbooks are bullshit to begin with, but if a school is gonna put one out, the TEACHER in charge of that operation ought to be overlooking everything. It should be a volunteer job and if no teacher will volunteer, boo hoo.

But then again, what difference does it make? Kids will be kids. If they can't be mean and spiteful in one way, they will find another way of doing it. The butt of these kinds of jokes can live with their emotional scars, _right? _It's all just in good humor,_ right?_ _Don't take it so personally!_

Yeah, right. They don't have to pay that person's therapist every month. They don't have to deal with the constant anger and rampant mistrust of other people. See, the anger NEVER goes away. It can lie dormant for years and years and then all of the sudden, a release of a chemical in the brain, a neuron firing, a cell bumping up against another cell, whatever goes on inside the mind, those feelings come back and it cascades over everything you think and feel.

It doesn't seem like a big thing, but then again, a lot of things didn't seem like a big deal until something awful becomes of them. And for what? Because a teacher was too fucking lazy to even _think_ the yearbook staff had some mean pricks on it and that _perhaps_ they NEEDED to be supervised?

But why should I complain? That was over 23 years ago, You would think I would have gotten on with my life. I have, but sometimes the more you try to let go of something, the more it can consume you.


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

what sucks the most is that she's probably in the most vulnerable time of her life, considering her age...and stuff like this.... you don't forget.

ps didn't mean to exclude the "******" comment. it's equally bad of course.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

Too often teachers/administrators don't do anything about bullying and even more often, parents don't take responsibility or reprimand their kids for being jackasses. I'm lucky to be fairly liked at my high school but I was made fun of something terrible when I was younger, especially in fourth and fifth grade. Thank god, I moved schools in sixth (for an unrelated reason) and I didn't face nearly as much harrassment at my new school. The thing is though, even though I'm treated okay now, I still cringe everytime I think back about being that age. I was incredibly depressed because I was always attacked for being fat. My nickname in fifth grade was Bessy the cow. I'm cringing just typing this.. thinking back on how utterly embarrassed I was. I was constantly making apologies for just.. existing. Teachers/school officials didn't do shit to help me. My fifth grade teacher told me once that I was asking for it because I was a brat. I distinctly remember her forcing me to act out the role of a fat character from a book much to the entertainment of my classmates. My fourth grade teacher told my parents that "kids will be kids." Yeah.. I wonder what'd she say now.. cutting, suicide attempts, hundreds and hundreds of milligrams of antidepressants and dozens of panic attacks later.


----------



## T_Devil (May 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Too often teachers/administrators don't do anything about bullying and even more often, parents don't take responsibility or reprimand their kids for being jackasses. I'm lucky to be fairly liked at my high school but I was made fun of something terrible when I was younger, especially in fourth and fifth grade. Thank god, I moved schools in sixth (for an unrelated reason) and I didn't face nearly as much harrassment at my new school. The thing is though, even though I'm treated okay now, I still cringe everytime I think back about being that age. I was incredibly depressed because I was always attacked for being fat. My nickname in fifth grade was Bessy the cow. I'm cringing just typing this.. thinking back on how utterly embarrassed I was. I was constantly making apologies for just.. existing. Teachers/school officials didn't do shit to help me. My fifth grade teacher told me once that I was asking for it because I was a brat. I distinctly remember her forcing me to act out the role of a fat character from a book much to the entertainment of my classmates. My fourth grade teacher told my parents that "kids will be kids." Yeah.. I wonder what'd she say now.. cutting, suicide attempts, hundreds and hundreds of milligrams of antidepressants and dozens of panic attacks later.



It really is amazing the lengths parents and public servants will go to justify their crappy behavior and the depths that their crappy behavior goes, isn't it? If they only had just a tiny bit of forethought, ya know?

If a person is studying to be a teacher,
Be the best god damned teacher you can be or find something else to strive for.

If a person wants to be a good parent,
Then they better be ready to hear that THEIR kid isn't exactly Johnny Fairplay or Suzy Creamcheese. It could very well be a fact that their kid is a bullying piece of shit and their behavior better be corrected or society will correct it for them. 

I know, that's a fable as well, but it's the dream of all of us that has been kicked around that those fuckers will get theirs in due time.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 16, 2009)

In grade nine, I went to my phys ed teacher because I was having pains in my knees. She told me it was because I was fat. I told her that she was a bitch and walked out of class. I complained to the principal, but nothing was done. 

I never took another phys ed class and, as it turns out, I had a problem with my knees that took a year of physiotherapy to correct.


----------



## superodalisque (May 16, 2009)

this is why there is so much bullying in the first place, because adults are the ones who are weak and ineffectual now. i think the teacher should be fired for lack of judgement and caring. the yearbooks should be destroyed as they stand an new ones reissued. the people responsible should be held financially responsible for the cost. 

i do hope we have education reform so that we can pay teachers in the 6 figure range and have more power in firing loughts like this. children do things sometimes and we are supposed to show them by our actions whats appropriate but we aren't doing it. instead we have the same childish attitudes that they do. we may as well point fingers and go" no! its her fault".


----------



## superodalisque (May 16, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> It really is amazing the lengths parents and public servants will go to justify their crappy behavior and the depths that their crappy behavior goes, isn't it? If they only had just a tiny bit of forethought, ya know?
> 
> If a person is studying to be a teacher,
> Be the best god damned teacher you can be or find something else to strive for.
> ...



exactly! your right on the money


----------



## toni (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I mean, seriously, no one noticed it said ****** and fat ass on it before it was printed? And this teacher is on PAID leave.. cool vacation.



My thoughts exactly. Totally ridiculous!


----------



## CharDonnay (May 17, 2009)

Very sad. Whats even more sad is that this person was big enough to write it and now acting like a coward by not coming forward. Always the same.


----------



## thickbob (May 17, 2009)

Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:

"Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."

Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.


----------



## Suze (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.


yeah but this is not fiction...(or the weight board for that matter)


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.



My husband is a "real man" and he likes women of ALL shapes and sizes, including thin women. I don't think that insulting another group of people ever makes the marginalized group feel better.

And we're talking about a teenage girl here. Most *adults* that I know have the "play it safe" herd mentality. Teenagers are even more afraid of standing out or not blending in. 

I feel for her. Unfortunately, the damage is done. The teacher responsible for overseeing the yearbook editing probably just left it to the students. I doubt that firing her would solve any problems. And the yearbooks are already out there, and any student who hasn't already seen the remarks has probably heard about them. Poor girl  Years from now, I hope it's just a vague memory of an unpleasant time in her fabulous life.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."



I don't think this is a 'positive' approach simply because it isn't realistic. Most teenage girls (especially when they're only 15) don't want to stand out, and being fat is one way to stand out for sure. Being proud about being fat would make her stand out even more and chances are, she wouldn't want that lime light on her. It sounds easy for her to say she doesn't care but that's probably not reality for her.. I'm sure she DOES care. Most girls that age do. Also, she probably is not aware of the size acceptance community. I would say most people in general aren't so the chance that this 15 year old girl is is pretty slim. Not to mention, what makes fatty lovers "real" men.. do we need to be condescending here? Everyone is entitled to their own preferences and none of those make anyone more or less manly. Demeaning others is not the road to gaining more acceptance. Don't even get me started on "I'm hoping to get fatter.." as Suze put it.. this isn't the weight board.


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.



You're no better than that worthless teacher telling her to 'deal with it'. That teacher had a job to do and she failed to do it. Anyone who would allow anything to go to the printer without checking it knowing what rotten bastards kids can be, when a fuck up like this could cost them their job deserves to lose it and should be blacklisted from ever being a teacher again.

Bullies are bullies because 90% of the time they learned it from their parents. It's not that their parents don't believe that their like angels could do such bad things, it's that they don't see anything wrong with the things they're doing. Obviously, neither do the authorities.

I hope both kids end up suing the school district and winning big wads of money. It would almost be worth the torture of having gone through this to have enough money to move out of the devil's armpit that is Tonapah.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 17, 2009)

Friday said:


> You're no better than that worthless teacher telling her to 'deal with it'. That teacher had a job to do and she failed to do it. Anyone who would allow anything to go to the printer without checking it knowing what rotten bastards kids can be, when a fuck up like this could cost them their job deserves to lose it and should be blacklisted from ever being a teacher again.
> 
> Bullies are bullies because 90% of the time they learned it from their parents. It's not that their parents don't believe that their like angels could do such bad things, it's that they don't see anything wrong with the things they're doing. Obviously, neither do the authorities.
> 
> I hope both kids end up suing the school district and winning big wads of money. It would almost be worth the torture of having gone through this to have enough money to move out of the devil's armpit that is Tonapah.



Not exactly......most of my football teamates were bullies, however one I was particularly close to, his father was NOT a bully in high school.

Its not always genetics that determines an asshole from an angel. If you got a kid who's either born into money or born with thunderous fists, his father could be on the chess club but the fact remains there will be a chip on the kid's shoulder no matter what.

Bullying doesn't have to be the classic 6 foot monster that steals lunch money, it can be overachievers who look down upon anyone (heh, quite like some bbw's I know) or people with the natural fear of what they don't understand.

You're right about the teachers, its THEIR job to make sure fuck ups like this don't happen. How can such a thing go unnoticed by the yearbook staff AND teacher...its mind boggling unless one of them did it. I agree that what the guy said was no better than the teacher saying "deal with it". This is a TEENAGED GIRL, not a 25 year old woman, stuff like this will be in the back of her mind forever. I hope those kids do sue the shit out of that school, won't make up for the mental trauma but it does prove there is justice.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.



not gonna bash you but i am gonna have to ask you to put that thing away and zip up


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> yeah, why even have a yearbook "teacher" if she's not going to edit the thing? or at least skim it for "faggots"? i don't know if the ****** comment would be considered a hate crime or vandalism but if it read "******" you can guarantee that wouldn't have been paid leave.



EXACTLY

You're right, if it had been racial I'm sure the books would have been recalled and corrected and that teacher fired. Those poor kids having to go through that because ignorant people want a laugh at their expense. 
Junior high yearbooks are hardly ever not filled with mistakes but those were intentional and hurtful and should have never been allowed.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 17, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Hey Y'all, here's another approach to this problem. A positive approach, also designed to turn the tables on the skinny promoters. The girl could be told to go and say:
> 
> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> Some of you may bash me over this. I don't care. I like to work things in a positive way so much as possible. At any rate, no woman, no matter what her size, weight, and shape is, is ideal for every man. I've done stuff like this to people who weren't excited about me being an FA and it really disarms them. I love it.



Yeah... I'm gonna echo the general sense of skepticism about the feasibility or realism of this. Most teenage BBWs, especially those who are teased for their weight, are NOT gonna echo FA commentary like the above... especially stuff about getting bigger. 

I mean, it's _her_ body. Why should she automatically want to get bigger? Stuff like this bugs me because it imposes an _FA's_ (usually a man's) view on a woman's body, and her choices/preferences for her physical size/shape... kinda like the media does, hmmm. Shouldn't she have the ultimate choice in the matter? Yet your suggestion is that she get bigger. Well, what if she doesn't want to? Sorry to burst your fantasy bubble, there. 

And honestly, why does this have to be framed in terms of Fat vs. Skinny, like the trailer for the latest summer blockbuster?

On a calmer note, what would work to disarm criticism of an adult FA's sexual preference/choice is NOT going to work if a teenage BBW says the same thing. Just sayin'.

*T_Devil*, a _lot_ of your comments reminded me of stuff my boyfriend has said. He absolutely HATED high school. He was teased and treated very poorly there by students and faculty alike, because of his dress, the music he listens to (Ozzy Osbourne and Marilyn Manson), his shyness, and his spiritual beliefs (he's agnostic). The teachers at his school were absolute bastards by and larger because they tolerated or even promoted the abuse of students by other students (he told me that the principal actually blatantly _encouraged_ the seniors to harass and bully the juniors, which is just amazingly stupid to me). Because my boyfriend is a quiet, smart guy who liked to read a lot (yeah, seriously, he was feared because he liked to read!), the dummies at this school were thinking that he'd be the next Eric Harris and come in and blow their miserable butts away some day, and he said to me that they are still probably scared of him over there. 

All this teasing and harassment did was make my boyfriend more depressed, more despondent, and feel for a while like there was nothing good for him in the world. I feel angry whenever I think about what happened to him back there, and reading this thread makes me feel even angrier that so many people have been harassed and treated so cruelly during such a vulnerable time in one's life. 

Oh, also echoing that this teacher should get fired. You screw up this badly, that means that you are incompetent for your position and have little to no control over your class. End of story.


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2009)

I understand that not all bullies come from a bully environment, that's why I said 90%. However, it's often a learned behavior (I wasn't implying it's genetic) and someone at home isn't dealing with it as is often evidenced by parents refusal to even acknowledge that their spawn were in the wrong. 

That rich kid that was born into plenty and has a chip on his shoulder? Prime example of parents who aren't doing a their job. Then again, they're probably arrogant assholes themselves. BTST. But poor kids can have the same chip. As far as bullies being physically big, old meanies...ever see Mean Girls? Being punched and having your lunch money stolen sucks I know, but the mental and emotional abuse that teenage girls can mete out to each other should be criminal.



KHayes666 said:


> Not exactly......most of my football teamates were bullies, however one I was particularly close to, his father was NOT a bully in high school.
> 
> Its not always genetics that determines an asshole from an angel. If you got a kid who's either born into money or born with thunderous fists, his father could be on the chess club but the fact remains there will be a chip on the kid's shoulder no matter what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2009)

Unfourtunatly, That's the reality of being a large teenager in today's skinny=pretty fat=disgusting society. 


There will always be moronic assholes out there bent on breaking big people down. We just have to have the bigger balls and say "Whatever. I'm Awsome, you Suck" 


.. Took me a LONG time to do it.
I say it on here, to my fellow dims-goers. 
But Fac to Face? It's Hard as Hell. 
... And I'm 19. :/


----------



## KHayes666 (May 18, 2009)

Friday said:


> I understand that not all bullies come from a bully environment, that's why I said 90%. However, it's often a learned behavior (I wasn't implying it's genetic) and someone at home isn't dealing with it as is often evidenced by parents refusal to even acknowledge that their spawn were in the wrong.
> 
> That rich kid that was born into plenty and has a chip on his shoulder? Prime example of parents who aren't doing a their job. Then again, they're probably arrogant assholes themselves. BTST. But poor kids can have the same chip. As far as bullies being physically big, old meanies...ever see Mean Girls? Being punched and having your lunch money stolen sucks I know, but the mental and emotional abuse that teenage girls can mete out to each other should be criminal.



Your last part was one my points, the most impact don't come from a boot to the head....no, the pen is far mightier than the sword. I could punch a kid in the gut, but if I instead told him his father divorced his mom was because of him......that would have more hurtful meaning than the punch. Parents not doing their jobs, kids being bullies.....doesn't matter who's fault it is at this point, those 2 kids are going to remember it forever.

I never saw Mean Girls, if I recall it came out when I was a senior in high school. Back then I was going to see movies with male friends and that was obviously not on the list along with Still We Believe and Freddy vs Jason.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 18, 2009)

Well, when I was that age, people did not submit their comments ahead of time for proof reading. You got your yearbook, and spent the day trying to get people to sign it on the spot. Then again, that was a time when you had to develop a thick skin about things. So, I am not sure the reason for them to ask for the comment in advance. However, if it was to censor hateful or discriminating comments then they screwed up royal.

On the other hand, it is said that when you are being attacked your two opinions are to disable you enemy's ability to attack you, or get better armor. In terms of verbal attacks you can try to stop the other person, from insulting you, or develop a thick skin about it. And, I am sorry to say, no matter how successful the size acceptance become, we can not stop everyone for being jerks, so I believe we still need to teach people to be thick skin as well, at least to a point. And, by that I meant to be strong enough to not be destroyed by it, and to come back and defend yourself. 

When I was growing up, I didn't have the opinion to stop people for insulting me so I choose to developing a thick skin. And, while it didn't make me bullet proof, it made me less vulnerable.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

Erm..i wonder who went to the news about it? Now, its world wide humiliation not just school specific. I dont see what good it would do to highlight this really. To make year book editors more vigilant in the future? hmm...
Its a sorry state of affairs but i can only imagine the girl feels worse now she is on tv. If i were her (and her mum) i would have refused to give an interview..then there would be no story. I feel bad for her but i also smell shit!


----------



## T_Devil (May 18, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> Yeah... I'm gonna echo the general sense of skepticism about the feasibility or realism of this. Most teenage BBWs, especially those who are teased for their weight, are NOT gonna echo FA commentary like the above... especially stuff about getting bigger.
> 
> I mean, it's _her_ body. Why should she automatically want to get bigger? Stuff like this bugs me because it imposes an _FA's_ (usually a man's) view on a woman's body, and her choices/preferences for her physical size/shape... kinda like the media does, hmmm. Shouldn't she have the ultimate choice in the matter? Yet your suggestion is that she get bigger. Well, what if she doesn't want to? Sorry to burst your fantasy bubble, there.
> 
> ...



Firstly, I want to thank you for relating your boyfriends story to mine. I think that it is a symptom of a much bigger problem in our education system when administrators are allowed to act with such a jackass attitude. Why these dicks don't get fired, I have no idea. They are clearly incompetent.

I blame the school districts. They NEED to DEMAND BETTER of each and every administrator and teacher. if they can't stand up and meet the challenge, then they should not be an EDUCATOR.

I hope your boyfriend can find a measure of peace in his life and perhaps gain a further understanding that he is not alone. There are people who can relate to him.

As for the story itself, I think I know why it is that "Fat Ass" gets a teacher a paid vacation and a racial slur would get them fired: fear.

Racial slurs often mean that a lawsuit is coming. That the ACLU is coming and they are going to drag that institution through the court system kicking and screaming and drawing all kinds of bad publicity to the school and to the community itself.

Has the ACLU gotten involved? If not, why not?
*Discrimination is all the same.*
It affects everybody.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 18, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Well, when I was that age, people did not submit their comments ahead of time for proof reading. You got your yearbook, and spent the day trying to get people to sign it on the spot. Then again, that was a time when you had to develop a thick skin about things. So, I am not sure the reason for them to ask for the comment in advance. However, if it was to censor hateful or discriminating comments then they screwed up royal.
> 
> On the other hand, it is said that when you are being attacked your two opinions are to disable you enemy's ability to attack you, or get better armor. In terms of verbal attacks you can try to stop the other person, from insulting you, or develop a thick skin about it. And, I am sorry to say, no matter how successful the size acceptance become, we can not stop everyone for being jerks, so I believe we still need to teach people to be thick skin as well, at least to a point. And, by that I meant to be strong enough to not be destroyed by it, and to come back and defend yourself.
> 
> When I was growing up, I didn't have the opinion to stop people for insulting me so I choose to developing a thick skin. And, while it didn't make me bullet proof, it made me less vulnerable.



I understand what you're saying about this, but I still think it won't work. Not in this case. Why?

Because most of us are adults, sitting here, talking to each other. We have the benefit of having a safe online place that is conducive to our main goal viewpoints (size acceptance, fat acceptance) and mostly tolerant of our other viewpoints, which may differ (the late Hyde Park, etc.). A lot of us have the benefit of a rich range of life experiences and a wealth of different bases of knowledge, talents, etc. 

But most high schoolers/kids who are bullied, for any reason)... what do they have? They generally don't have the life experience, good and bad, that most of us do. They don't have the much of the benefits of hindsight and decades of life that we do. They don't have years in the size acceptance movement that some of us do. They might not even know what size acceptance is. 

All they know is what they've experienced in life, good or bad. They are very young and very vulnerable to the slings and arrows of others. They can't look back and say, "Yeah, that was a bad experience, but I've pulled myself up and I can hold my head high." Why? Because they aren't old enough to do so. They're just children still. 

You can't say to a high-schooler or a kid, when they are teased, "Oh, just grow a thicker skin". A thicker skin is needed for rightful criticism of a young person's actions/behavior/academic performance, so that a child doesn't become a spoiled prima donna who expects adults to praise his or her every action. 

Why is a thicker skin needed for words that really hurt? Why should our children _pretend_ to themselves and to the world that these words don't hurt, that "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me"? That's a lie. They'd just be lying to themselves and to everyone around them. I would never encourage someone, especially someone so young and vulnerable, to do that. 

What _is_ needed is, as *T_Devil* said, better teachers and administrators in the public schools who DON'T tolerate such behavior from either students or teachers. Why should a child be MADE to tolerate such bullying to the point that they are suicidally depressed? Why should a child be MADE to tolerate bullying based simply on how they dress or what they like in terms of entertainment, or who they date, or what they believe in? Why should a child be MADE to tolerate a school principal who does not have their best in mind and who treats them as just another cow on the cattle car? What a high price for a so-called 'free' State-run education!

These aren't just words, and they aren't just kids being kids. Nor should such behavior be tolerated as such.


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2009)

You can't stop the verbal stuff that goes on daily but it is the schools responsibility to stop the kind of thing that showed up in the year book. They would never have allowed ******, slant, spic, wetback...and I guarantee those would have been caught because there are laws against them. Because there are laws against that kind of racism. However, since there are no laws against fat hating and fag bashing I guess that sorry excuse for a teacher thought they were OK. How about if there were a few attached to faculty members...slut, stoner, Miss Priss, Gimp...we had teachers that fit all of those but I guarantee the student that even suggested it as a joke would not have graduated.

The thing wrong with most kids these days is that the adults around them aren't doing their job.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Erm..i wonder who went to the news about it? Now, its world wide humiliation not just school specific. I dont see what good it would do to highlight this really. To make year book editors more vigilant in the future? hmm...
> Its a sorry state of affairs but i can only imagine the girl feels worse now she is on tv. If i were her (and her mum) i would have refused to give an interview..then there would be no story. I feel bad for her but i also smell shit!



I'm thinking her or her parents probably gave permission for them to use her name. Maybe they want to highlight the bullying that goes on in high schools. I bet people at her high school are less likely to pick on her now that she went so vocal about it.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm thinking her or her parents probably gave permission for them to use her name. Maybe they want to highlight the bullying that goes on in high schools. I bet people at her high school are less likely to pick on her now that she went so vocal about it.


hmm perhaps. See, i think this highlights the mixed messages of the size acceptance movement. If someone writes on your yearbook "you are fat" Is it bullying behaviour? Or is it just a fact that is ment to be embraced because it is not something bad? Like if someone wrote in a yearbook "pink hair" would this have been considered AS bad? I think this is another example of fat being made out to be something bad. By the same token, if someone had actually 'came out' as being gay and someone wrote "you are gay" this would not be bullying, just a fact.. to Use the term "******" would be, as this is an offensive term. Maby its the 'intent' behind it or the social stigma attached to 'fat' that makes this SO wrong. The writings were stating the obvious, but if you believe them to be an example of bullying then maby you think 'fat' is something bad. ('You' in general).


----------



## BBW Betty (May 19, 2009)

Friday said:


> Snip...
> 
> The thing wrong with most kids these days is that the adults around them aren't doing their job.



Just thought that this bears repeating. It applies to parents and teachers.

I was targeted and teased pretty incessantly up through Junior High. By the time I was in High School, it still happened but not as often. I try very hard to not be bitter about it, but some memories will rankle forever. I think my worst one deals with a teacher, as well.

8th grade weigh-in day. The teacher had two of her "favorites" helping her with the scale. (One was actually a very nice girl, but the other was very full of herself.) Anyway, when I stepped on the scale and tipped it at 180 - at age 14 - the teacher began berating me in front of the whole class:

"Do you see that? Do you see that?" Each time stressing a different word in the question. The weird part was, for things like the mile run, I actually ran it. Somewhat slowly, of course, but there were a number of thin girls who couldn't do that much. I don't recall them catching any flack for it.


----------



## butch (May 19, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Firstly, I want to thank you for relating your boyfriends story to mine. I think that it is a symptom of a much bigger problem in our education system when administrators are allowed to act with such a jackass attitude. Why these dicks don't get fired, I have no idea. They are clearly incompetent.
> 
> I blame the school districts. They NEED to DEMAND BETTER of each and every administrator and teacher. if they can't stand up and meet the challenge, then they should not be an EDUCATOR.
> 
> ...



In all likelihood, the ACLU would not get involved in this, as no laws have been broken (since few jurisdictions offer protections for fat people, and I don't think any of the jurisdictions that offer protection for fat people extened that to speech). This would be a situation that if NAAFA had the clout and resources of a NAACP, then that would be the appropriate organization to get involved. As we know, there is not enough support, both in terms of money and at the level of believing in the message, for any civil rights organization for fat people.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 19, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> I understand what you're saying about this, but I still think it won't work. Not in this case. Why?
> 
> Because most of us are adults, sitting here, talking to each other. We have the benefit of having a safe online place that is conducive to our main goal viewpoints (size acceptance, fat acceptance) and mostly tolerant of our other viewpoints, which may differ (the late Hyde Park, etc.). A lot of us have the benefit of a rich range of life experiences and a wealth of different bases of knowledge, talents, etc.
> 
> ...



I was not defending the teachers, the administrators or the kids that bullied her. Nor am I saying the the event should be tolerated, however I was saying that we need to face that fact that we can't always avoid issues like this. I would like, to have a world that we don't have to worry about this, but we don't. 

You argue that we have the life experience to deal with issues like this, but where did most of us get that experience? Should we at the size acceptance movement try to make sure that student like her have a safe place? Of course! However the fact is, high school has always been a trial by fire, of any student.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 19, 2009)

"Has the ACLU gotten involved? If not, why not?
Discrimination is all the same."

if i'm not mistaken, this is not yet legally recognized, which i'm pretty sure is the main goal of the naafa when they're not farting around choking on a pretzel over wall-e.


----------



## thickbob (May 19, 2009)

Ok, responses to my suggestion ran about how I expected.

For those who think it wouldn't work, you could be exactly right. The girl might not have been able to handle it. On the other hand you wouldn't know without trying. 

Personally I like playing offense rather than defense, if possible. Progress is made by going on the offense.

Thomas Edison made 1200 attempts to invent something most people take for granted...........the light bulb. Remember, he was a "kook" until he got it right. Now the same guy is a hero.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm perhaps. See, i think this highlights the mixed messages of the size acceptance movement. If someone writes on your yearbook "you are fat" Is it bullying behaviour? Or is it just a fact that is ment to be embraced because it is not something bad? Like if someone wrote in a yearbook "pink hair" would this have been considered AS bad? I think this is another example of fat being made out to be something bad. By the same token, if someone had actually 'came out' as being gay and someone wrote "you are gay" this would not be bullying, just a fact.. to Use the term "******" would be, as this is an offensive term. Maby its the 'intent' behind it or the social stigma attached to 'fat' that makes this SO wrong. The writings were stating the obvious, but if you believe them to be an example of bullying then maby you think 'fat' is something bad. ('You' in general).



Nuh uh. I'm all for reclaiming the word fat. I call myself fat - my fat friends call me fat - I enjoy it. But when it's said with disgust, hate, and vitriol, it's an insult. It's not a "mixed message of the size acceptance movement," or a reflection on someone's self-esteem because they see its use here as being abuse (and frankly, I find your suggestion of that to be condescending and insulting) - It's a slur, the way it's being used here. Plain and simple.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 19, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Ok, responses to my suggestion ran about how I expected.
> 
> For those who think it wouldn't work, you could be exactly right. The girl might not have been able to handle it. On the other hand you wouldn't know without trying.
> 
> ...



Bob. Do you remember what it was like to be a teenager? Do you actually think that a bunch of snot-nosed, low empathy, highly self-involved kids would listen to "Yeah, so what if I'm fat? I want to be FATTER! I'm fattening myself up so that I can be with a REAL MAN, unlike you losers" ... and actually gain respect for the girl? They'd fall down laughing, and you know it. She'd be ridiculed even more than she already has been. This is high school that we're talking about. Think, pack of hyenas looking to separate the weak and the vulnerable from the rest of the herd. It's not practical advise. It's also well beside the point of what we were discussing (her weight, and desire to gain or lose, not to mention whether she ever chooses to date and/or marry an FA, aren't relevant here). And it's insulting, to boot.


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2009)

Dimensions: where any discussion involving fat goes straight to weight gain fantasies.


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2009)

thickbob said:


> "Yes, I am fat. Happy you noticed and recognized it. I'm hoping to get fatter. I'm wanting to be a full-figured woman and be able to get a husband some day who likes full-grown women. I want a real man someday, not a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment."
> 
> .



Your suggestion presupposes that this (and every?) young woman's value is determined by the kind of man she can (or can not) attract.

What a troubling notion.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2009)

Its a sad story, the teacher should be gone. And yeah the bill for the new yearbooks should be divided by the parents of the crummy kids on the yearbook staff. When the parents see a guy standing on their front lawn sticking lien stickers on their house and car because their little girl Suzy Creamcheese decided to write something funny on the yearbook that was offensive. Personally I'd rather see the parents of the kid who called fat ass, cap the yearbook kids in the head with a bat. But thats me. Just like I find it funny when hateful people in movies meet horrendous ends, makes me think there's some sort of karmic equilibrium.


----------



## Spanky (May 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Think, pack of hyenas looking to separate the weak and the vulnerable from the rest of the herd.





This is such a wonderful metaphor for Dimensions.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 19, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Ok, responses to my suggestion ran about how I expected.
> 
> For those who think it wouldn't work, you could be exactly right. The girl might not have been able to handle it. On the other hand you wouldn't know without trying.



you watch too many movies but i'll engage in hopes you'll come out a better man when i'm done with you

there's actually _not_ a fine line between asserting yourself and futile insanity

not only would it require confidence the girl doesn't have to say she's ok with her weight (and she isn't? she made this clear in the video)

but a fetish she doesn't share with you to say she's gonna gain

seriously put it away


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This is such a wonderful metaphor for Dimensions.



Exactly, Dimensions is pretty much like high school. So if that's the case, which geek's head do I put in the toilet today?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> My husband is a "real man" and he likes women of ALL shapes and sizes, including thin women.



tallfatsue you logged in as tracijo again


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nuh uh. I'm all for reclaiming the word fat. I call myself fat - my fat friends call me fat - I enjoy it. But when it's said with disgust, hate, and vitriol, it's an insult. It's not a "mixed message of the size acceptance movement," or a reflection on someone's self-esteem because they see its use here as being abuse (and frankly, I find your suggestion of that to be condescending and insulting) - It's a slur, the way it's being used here. Plain and simple.



You got "Disgust, hate and vitriol" from the words "Fat Ass" written on a year book? It wasn't 'said' it was written. How do you know it wasnt written by some smitten Fa or fellow 'Fat' reclaimer? You dont. This is why this sends all sorts of mixed messages. Fat is great! Fat asses are great! Call me fat! BUT "dont write i am fat on my year book because obviously then you mean it with disgust and hate" How so??
And while i'm here..who exactly am i condecending and insulting??
I dont think this is "plain and simple". If fat is positive and reclaimed then this wouldnt be any issue at all. 'Fat' is in a weird inbetween place where no one knows how to take it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

mer - I normally agree with some of what you write. But you are WAY off on this one.

If you HONESTLY believe there is even a 1% chance that was intended to be complimentary by the person who wrote it, you have obviously never been a fat teenager.


----------



## T_Devil (May 19, 2009)

butch said:


> In all likelihood, the ACLU would not get involved in this, as no laws have been broken (since few jurisdictions offer protections for fat people, and I don't think any of the jurisdictions that offer protection for fat people extened that to speech). This would be a situation that if NAAFA had the clout and resources of a NAACP, then that would be the appropriate organization to get involved. As we know, there is not enough support, both in terms of money and at the level of believing in the message, for any civil rights organization for fat people.


Then you know what? As pissed off as we are about this, we gotta just suck it up and take it. Life is unfair and for some of us, it's more unfair than for others. Nobody wants to be made fun of, but we are. We don't have the political clout that other equal rights organizations have.



exile in thighville said:


> if i'm not mistaken, this is not yet legally recognized, which i'm pretty sure is the main goal of the naafa when they're not farting around choking on a pretzel over wall-e.



Agreed.

We won't touch a REAL case such as this one but we'll whine and bitch and cry and complain about content in a cartoon. The size acceptance movement is pathetic, it really is and I'm sorry I feel that way. I'm not sorry if anyone disagrees. I do know that Other civil rights organization are willing to go to bat for actual people. that their actual people have faced more than just being called names and have felt actual discrimination. 

I know the activists here want to think they're doing a good thing for "the movement" but come on. Where's this girls protest? Why haven't any of us gone to her support? We have? I didn't hear about it or otherwise I would have acknowledged it.

No, Wall-e has got fat people in it and it and they are somewhat comical and THAT get's attention? If that's all we are, we are never going to be recognized as equal. No, if I were the head of NAAFA, I'd ask who headed up the chapter down there and where the protest was. Oh, there is no chapter. There are no members. The ones that do exist do what they do and many of them are damn good at.

But it's too little too late.

I know, a lot of you are saying "Hey T, put your money where your mouth is." and you know what, I would like to, but I don't want to be some tubby fuck protesting a movie. I want something more. I want an organization that rallies and supports their own when there is a LEGITIMATE case such as this yearbook thing. It is wrong and the NAAFA isn't all over that? What's the matter? It's not a harmless animated movie for the amusement of children?

Look, I believe in social change, but my time is really limited. If I'm going to be called upon to join into a protest, it has to be something I'm gonna believe in. I don't believe in censorship, so I'm not gonna support something stupid like a social commentary based on opinion like in Wall-e.

However....

When a persons sense of well being is threatened and they are being persecuted because of their size and that persecution turns ugly and can have long term effects such as it has in my experience, you better bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna throw as much support behind the victim and their rights as I possibly can. My resources are limited, but I am only one person.

I don't even consider this a movement. All we're doing is spinning our wheels in the mud. This in a time where we need to be more than a movement, we need to be a revolution.

But don't listen to me, I'm an asshole.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> mer - I normally agree with some of what you write. But you are WAY off on this one.
> 
> If you HONESTLY believe there is even a 1% chance that was intended to be complimentary by the person who wrote it, you have obviously never been a fat teenager.


I'm not saying i thought it was a compliment. I'm saying it was a fact. Something that actually should NOT be an insult. This is where it becomes really hazy for me. Fat is positive. Fat and proud. Dont say i'm fat because its an insult. There is a real dissonance here. I wasn't a fat teenager but i was a queer one and were someone to write "queer ass" on my year book, i would have to hold up my hands and say, well yes, i AM queer and you know what else, i'm proud of that fact!. It is what i am and I am proud of what i am so I am not insulted when people say its what i am.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

It _should _NOT be an insult. But it's being used as one. Therefore...it's insulting. YOU are comfortable with who you are. If someone called me a fatass today, would I be insulted? Absolutely not. I'd have the same attitude. "Yeah, so?"
*
But you and I are not that teenage girl. We're adults.*

SHE is not comfortable with her body. She has not completed her journey to self-acceptance (if she's even started it). She even says that in the story - she doesn't like being fat. Whoever wrote that had no reason in the world to think they were writing it to someone that comfortable with their body (since the majority of fat people are not). There is no question in my mind - none whatsoever - that they intended it to be hurtful. And it was.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It _should _NOT be an insult. But it's being used as one. Therefore...it's insulting. YOU are comfortable with who you are. If someone called me a fatass today, would I be insulted? Absolutely not. I'd have the same attitude. "Yeah, so?"
> *
> But you and I are not that teenage girl. We're adults.*
> 
> SHE is not comfortable with her body. She has not completed her journey to self-acceptance (if she's even started it). She even says that in the story - she doesn't like being fat. Whoever wrote that had no reason in the world to think they were writing it to someone that comfortable with their body (since the majority of fat people are not). There is no question in my mind - none whatsoever - that they intended it to be hurtful. And it was.


Yeah. I agree.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 19, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> tallfatsue you logged in as tracijo again



You mean, because we're both joyfully optimistic, enthusiastic, upbeat, and never have an unkind thing to say to anyone?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean, because we're both joyfully optimistic, enthusiastic, upbeat, and never have an unkind thing to say to anyone?



and I imagine it's because you both


----------



## exile in thighville (May 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean, because we're both joyfully optimistic, enthusiastic, upbeat, and never have an unkind thing to say to anyone?



yesnonononono


----------



## butch (May 19, 2009)

Well, who has a suggestion that will get the majority of fat people to think they're worth civil rights and equality with the rest of the world without having to lose weight? When the person who discovers that magic formula takes it public, then we can take legitimate cracks at NAAFA. The sad fact is, most of us here at a 'size acceptance' site do shit for political gains for fat people, and yet we think NAAFA will magically do it all for us. I'd bet a small minority of people here, the highest traffic website for fatties, belong to NAAFA, or the Coalition for Fat Rights Activists, or ISAA, and in that minority, how many have written letters to their elected representatives, or their local newspapers, or shown up to testify in Massachusettes when they were deliberating passing a law on height/weight discrimination?

I'd love to hear what people actually DO for size acceptance. Other than find fatties hot, or dressing well, or whatever else it is we talk about as being 'paths' to fat acceptance, we don't talk much about coming together as a group of people demanding to be recognized in our legal system. Until we do, we'll just have to be satisfied with a pace for fat acceptance that makes a snail's pace look like the speed of light.

Disclaimer: Don't get me wrong, any tiny thing we do to dismantle stereotypes about fat people is great and important, but that is the bare minimum we can do to if we want to live in a world where a powerful organization can advocate for people like the girl in this story. I can do more, and so can everyone on this board. Why don't we step up and do it? Seriously, what keeps us back?


----------



## gangstadawg (May 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I mean, seriously, no one noticed it said ****** and fat ass on it before it was printed? And this teacher is on PAID leave.. cool vacation.


well at least they didnt have a pic of a black student and the N-word was under it. but still what already done is bad enough.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 19, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> well at least they didnt have a pic of a black student and the N-word was under it. but still what already done is bad enough.



Yeah, see, the difference is.. if that had happened.. they would've been ALL over it.. making sure it got changed right away. But, hey, take some shots at the queers and fatties.. it's fine. Being an asshole is being an asshole.. I don't care whether it's about race, orientation, size, whatever. It's wrong and something needs to be done about it (besides putting said teacher on PAID leave.)


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 19, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> and I imagine it's because you both



I don't LOVE Art. I just appreciate his ecstatic massages.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 20, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Then you know what? As pissed off as we are about this, we gotta just suck it up and take it. Life is unfair and for some of us, it's more unfair than for others. Nobody wants to be made fun of, but we are. We don't have the political clout that other equal rights organizations have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the wall-e thing was just the worst kind of tactless bullshit.

1. they declared war on a work of art they hadn't seen - film wasn't out yet. we've established we are rudy giuliani.

2. presenting a furor over something makes it controversial, gives it free publicity and notoriety, inevitably creating more wall-e sales for people like us who then HAD TO GO SEE IT to decide what the big deal was and where we stand on it

3. pixar: "hmm they present some good arguments, i know we've spent years of intricate animating putting this blockbuster with huge investments in it together, but what the hey, let's shut it down" and then we lived happily ever after

4. OOPS the fat people are portrayed 100% positively in wall-e! the captain gets up from his chair and saves the day! WITHOUT EVEN LOSING A POUND! all of the fat people are helpful to wall-e and he doesn't pass judgment on them! in fact, no one does! and even at the end of the movie no weight loss is shown! EVEN THE FAT JOKE IS FUNNY AND GOOD-NATURED: "you may have experienced some _bone loss_"

result: wall-e won oscars and topped critic's polls and touched a lot of hearts because it was brilliant. the naafa's biggest publicity in years made us look like touchy fucking idiots.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 20, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the wall-e thing was just the worst kind of tactless bullshit.
> 
> 1. they declared war on a work of art they hadn't seen - film wasn't out yet. we've established we are rudy giuliani.
> 
> ...




Its...a...cartoon.


----------



## T_Devil (May 20, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Its...a...cartoon.



Proof positive that the NAAFA need to pick their battles better.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 20, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Proof positive that the NAAFA need to pick their battles better.



That's what I'm saying, cartoons aren't meant to be taken too seriously even if they're animated to look real (Advent Children, RE: Degeneration).

Doesn't matter if Homer Simpson, Peter Griffin or the chef from Wall-E save the day....still cartoons.

Actually up until he died, Chris Farley would have been NAAFA's biggest supporter. Think about it, he was definately a fat guy but he moved with the grace of a thin man and saved the day in most of his movies.

The problem is Hollywood actors and especially actresses have so much pressure on them to stay thin that movies with bbw's acting positive would hardly ever work.

Which goes back to teenagers and pre-teens that watch these movies and are influenced by them. If there was a movie where a fat woman saves the day without looking like a fool, plus shows like Oprah and Tyra weren't mocking everyone over a size 2 maybe the world would be different.

Doesn't make the comments in the yearbook any less wrong, but it would soften the impact if the media were a little more friendly.


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

this agreeing with khayes crap is making me feel like a dirty girl.

yeah. that's pretty terrible, i definitely think that the administrators on the yearbook club should have done a better job checking, and i sorta think that they should be taking slack for letting it slide. 
Really people?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 21, 2009)

I wasn't a fat kid but this is one of the reasons why I absolutely DON'T miss high school, have had next to no contact with these people and refuse to attend class reunions.

Kids are miserable little bastards and I want nothing to do with any of my former classmates 2+ decades later.


Dennis


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 21, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> I blame the school districts. They NEED to DEMAND BETTER of each and every administrator and teacher. if they can't stand up and meet the challenge, then they should not be an EDUCATOR.



Administrators don't have the power to fire most teachers (thanks to the douchebags in control of the teacher's unions and The Education Department) and usually don't give a rat's ass anyway. They're marking time until they can stab their way up the ladder to get to be a District Superintendent and bankroll $250,000 a year for sitting on their ass. The teachers aren't any better as most are dipshits uninterested in doing anything but making sure the kids pass their standardized tests so they won't have funding to the school cut. Welcome to the Law of Unintended Consequences, also known as The Road to Hell that is paved with Good Intentions. 

As for me, if that had been me and I found out the teacher responsible, I'd probably have put a boot into their crotch and dealt with the consequences afterwards. 

Until such time as their is a top-down reform of the entire US Education System that doesn't involve 'Throw more money at it', this kind of stuff will continue to go on and teachers like this slime will not be held accountable.


----------



## tonynyc (May 21, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I'm saying, cartoons aren't meant to be taken too seriously even if they're animated to look real (Advent Children, RE: Degeneration).
> 
> Doesn't matter if Homer Simpson, Peter Griffin or the chef from Wall-E save the day....still cartoons.



*
Hi KHayes666: 
I will agree with that statement to a point ;but, cartoons are a very powerful medium. In the 1930's-1940's & some TV cartoons during the 1950's -1970's racial stereotypes were very common. I will often look at the "Tom & Jerry" or "Warner Brothers" cartoons of the 1940s on cable and on occassion certain scenes ( a few frames) that would be deemed offensive have been removed. 

Now I find the Family Guy and The Simpsons extremely funny (nothing is sacred for them). However, to this day you have the Censored 11 Cartoons which will never be shown on cable or network TV. 
*




Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Administrators don't have the power to fire most teachers (thanks to the douchebags in control of the teacher's unions and The Education Department) and usually don't give a rat's ass anyway. They're marking time until they can stab their way up the ladder to get to be a District Superintendent and bankroll $250,000 a year for sitting on their ass. The teachers aren't any better as most are dipshits uninterested in doing anything but making sure the kids pass their standardized tests so they won't have funding to the school cut. Welcome to the Law of Unintended Consequences, also known as The Road to Hell that is paved with Good Intentions.
> 
> As for me, if that had been me and I found out the teacher responsible, I'd probably have put a boot into their crotch and dealt with the consequences afterwards.
> 
> Until such time as their is a top-down reform of the entire US Education System that doesn't involve 'Throw more money at it', this kind of stuff will continue to go on and teachers like this slime will not be held accountable.



*
Good Luck with that- at this moment -Teachers Unions are too powerful.

What truly sucks is that this poor girl (assuming the family does not move from this town) will still have to deal with these Asswipes for the next 3 years. Pending that - or just ditching the 'Local Schools' and studying for the GED on her own... I hope that she gets the support network among kind friends/family to pull her through this difficult time 

*


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Good Luck with that- at this moment -Teachers Unions are too powerful.



Sadly too true. The system will have to collapse completely in my opinion before it can be salvaged. 



> What truly sucks is that this poor girl (assuming the family does not move from this town) will still have to deal with these Asswipes for the next 3 years. Pending that - or just ditching the 'Local Schools' and studying for the GED on her own... I hope that she gets the support networlk among kind friends/family to pull her through this difficult time



She's probably better off getting her GED and moving on to another place. Sadly, because Teenagers are treated as Children instead of that which they are, Small Adults, there is nothing that can really be done until she turn's 18. If it wouldn't get me on some stupid assed list, I would email her and tell her that she is beautiful and that there is a whole world of men out there who will love her for who she is.


----------



## thickbob (May 21, 2009)

Brooklyn Red Leg, you are absolutely right on target with everything you've said about government "education" and about guns. People who don't know or don't understand what you're saying are in need of a HUGE update.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBZU0hnOE_4


----------



## Santaclear (May 24, 2009)

We need to educate the people, with guns.


----------



## tonynyc (May 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> We need to educate the people, with guns.



Depends where you live and as far as the "High School" setting this might not be feasible in the Post Columbine Era.....


----------



## gangstadawg (May 25, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> We need to educate the people, with guns.


already happens in the hood. just the wrong thing is being educated.


----------



## Aurora1 (May 25, 2009)

Suze said:


> so, i don't really post fat-hating related stuff, but this was too hard to ignore.
> 
> 
> just...




I haven't had time to read through this entire thread but all I can say is...don't let them win. If you give up...then they win. Be who you really want to be....if you can visualize it....you can do it. Just because someone says you are whatever doesn't mean you ARE that thing. Living well is the best revenge hun. What's work for one person may not work for another person...to each their own. At the end of the day do you honestly thing that someone who has made their life out of mocking others is confidently happy???? Mind yer own fucking business and there is no need to mock others! The fact that this person went out of their way to make a nasty comment on a yearbook speaks volumes! Mind yer own business dude....if you have any! Did yer confident fatness bother them...obviously! Tell them to soak it in! Get off and get on with it already! WTF?


----------

